# Lifestyles & Discussion > Freedom Living >  Benefits of using renewable energy

## KEEFER31

An atmosphere devoid of pollutants is something that all of us wish for.  This has increased the importance of green energy resources, as they are environment friendly when compared to traditional energy resources like oil and gas. Most of the governmental and nongovernmental organizations are doing a lot of activities to educate the people about the importance of renewable energy resources.  Scientists have been working continuously to provide uninterrupted supply of energy at low cost, by trying to find out the most lucrative method to extract renewable energy resources.  These methods will assist in the production of low cost electricity.  

Here are some of the advantages of using renewable energy resources.

As they can replenish itself in a very short span of time, they can be considered as a better option when compared to traditional energy resources.  Renewable energy can be extracted from common sources like sun, wind and water.

Renewable energy sources are highly environment friendly and hence promote a healthy living in the cleanest ambience. This helps us to get rid of the aftereffects of global warming.

As renewable energy resources are highly economical and readily available, it is preferred as the most lucrative alternative against non-renewable energy resources like oil and gas. 

These are just a few among the many advantages that you can find about the use of renewable energy resources. More information about the benefits of renewable energy and the newest trends in renewable energy market can be obtained from latest *Energy Industry News*.

----------


## Bman

How does this website feel about Government legislation to push green agenda"s?

----------


## Elwar

> How does this website feel about Government legislation to push green agenda"s?


Well, how about we first have the government stop getting in the way of the "green agenda" (the propaganda part about saving the environment, not the part about pushing communism).

When the industrial age started kicking off there started popping up these pollution detectives. Just like there used to be private detectives to track down bad guys, there used to be pollution detectives to find the sources of pollution that was affecting people. The pollution detectives would be hired by home owners or individuals affected by pollution and they would track down the source. Then the individuals would sue that company for compensation.

Well, industries and corporations couldn't just have any yahoo off of the street suing them so they went to the government with their lobbyists. The government created a wonderful solution. The Environmental Protection Agency. They would set up standards for companies and set the rules on pollution, and if the company didn't comply, then they would be fined and have to pay the government. Screw the individual who is affected, as long as the company complies with the EPA standards, they're protected.

I live on the Gulf of Mexico near Tampa. If the oil washes up in my back yard and affects me in any way, I will personally sue those who are responsible for it. I won't be filling out some form or going to some government agency to get what they think I deserve. I will be going to a court and suing for just compensation. I will not allow government agencies to get in my way, I'll take it to the Supreme Court if I have to. An individual has a right to protect themselves. A polluting company is initiating force against many individuals. Those individuals have the right to justice.

----------


## klamath

Sure seems like since the oil spill we are getting quite a number of posters that want to push a government mandated green energy and social engineering. Not letting a good crisis like this go to waste.

----------


## Fox McCloud

> Sure seems like since the oil spill we are getting quite a number of posters that want to push a government mandated green energy and social engineering. Not letting a good crisis like this go to waste.


QFT.

It's getting really old, really fast.

So far nothing has been discovered which can give us as abundant of energy (especially for transportation) as oil.

----------


## dean.engelhardt

> As renewable energy resources are highly economical and readily available, it is preferred as the most lucrative alternative against non-renewable energy resources like oil and gas. 
> 
> .


This might be true, but with government intervention simply we don't know.  I don't think renewables are currently economically fisable.  If renewables were "highly economical", I would imagine that more homes would be built that do not rely on outside sources of energy.

----------


## dean.engelhardt

> Sure seems like since the oil spill we are getting quite a number of posters that want to push a government mandated green energy and social engineering. Not letting a good crisis like this go to waste.


Energy independence and the liberty movement go well together.  But as you correctly pointed out, there is a large group that promotes government control with energy self independence.  

There are still quite a few, free market, renewable energy proponents.  We don't want government subsidies or regulations for renewable or fossil fuels.

----------


## klamath

> Energy independence and the liberty movement go well together.  But as you correctly pointed out, there is a large group that promotes government control with energy self independence.  
> 
> There are still quite a few, free market, renewable energy proponents.  We don't want government subsidies or regulations for renewable or fossil fuels.


I agree. I love clean renewable energy as I think more personal energy independence and responsibility leads to more personal freedom. I have been off the grid for 41 years.
I am also a realist about the technologies of renewable energy and don't buy all the pie in the sky figures that get sprued.

----------


## dean.engelhardt

> I agree. I love clean renewable energy as I think more personal energy independence and responsibility leads to more personal freedom. I have been off the grid for 41 years.
> I am also a realist about the technologies of renewable energy and don't buy all the pie in the sky figures that get sprued.


41 years off the grid is incredible!  You should write a book.  I'd love to hear more about your story.

----------


## Liberty4life

Best renewable and green energy source is..

Build solar collectors in space and send the energy back to 
earth as microwave beam.

Hands down winner.  But why aren't we using it already,
since the idea has been out there for over 40 years?

Hmm..



Fair elections are no guarantee, in fact we can guarantee
they will not be fair.

----------


## noxagol

> Best renewable and green energy source is..
> 
> Build solar collectors in space and send the energy back to 
> earth as microwave beam.
> 
> Hands down winner.  But why aren't we using it already,
> since the idea has been out there for over 40 years?
> 
> Hmm..
> ...


Just imagine if the microwaves missed lol. Sound very expensive to set up as well and to maintain. Seems very prone to damage too since it would be a giant micrometeorite collection device.

----------

